
Washington state bore the brunt of U.S. testing delays and snafus - AndrewBissell
https://www.businessinsider.com/washington-state-coronavirus-testing-what-went-wrong-2020-3
======
cosmic_shame
Thank goodness for the UW Virology lab.

~~~
ironmagma
Turns out having institutes of higher education really was worth it after all.

